# full spectrum or 2700k?



## dalejr13 (Oct 25, 2007)

does anyone know if full spectrum cfls are as good as using 2700k? i have 6 23w full spec cfls 1600 lumens apiece. i have to keep restarting my grow because after about 6-7 days the stems are shriveling at the soil. from what ive heard, when using cfls 2700k cool whites for veg and then warm whites for flowering. any imput on the full specs and why my babies are shriveling at the stems? the lights are about 2 inches away. any imput would be greatly appreciated. p.s. no fungus flies since i changed the soil around!


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 25, 2007)

Dont know why the stems are shriveling,maybe to many nutes in the soil. For the cfl's, 2700k to 3000k for flowering and 5000 to 7500 for veg is what i follow. The lower k have the more red light in them and the higher k have more blue in them. The best thing to do, imo, would be to run half 2700 and half 7500.


----------



## dalejr13 (Oct 25, 2007)

ok, thanks mastersativa. got the spects down, but what about the cool white/ warm white issue? and have you or do you know if full specs will work?


----------



## jash (Oct 25, 2007)

im using some cfl's (both cool and warm) added to hps 4 my grow and during veg i noticed better grow under cool white


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe cool white is better for veg and warm white is better for flower. Bit from what i am reading and studying with lights, use your cool whites when vegging and then ADD the warm ones when flowering with the cools. You SHOULD see better growth this way.


----------



## dalejr13 (Oct 25, 2007)

ah, thanks for putting that ADD in there, for i probably would have just switched em....much appreciative! guess ill have to get some new lights! one more ?, is the higher the spectrum on each better, or the lower in those ranges?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 25, 2007)

I would suspect hat the lower you can get for the flower ones, so like 2700, and the higher for the veg ones, like 7500, would be better. Not to sure about that, but i would tend to think so. thats the way i would do it anyway.


----------



## dalejr13 (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for all the input, anyone else wanna chime in brfore i go get some new lights....would like to be as sure as possible! thanks and smoke on!


----------

